# Lounge > General >  Merry Christmas ballers

## suntan

May your next year be even ballier than this year.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Cheers

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Amen!
Merry Christmas to all the bro's & ho's!!

----------


## Sentry

Nothin here but a bunch of blue ballers

----------


## flipstah

Merry Christmas to you too!




> Nothin here but a bunch of blue ballers

----------


## ExtraSlow

Merry Christmas to Philphans and especially 
@Buster

----------


## killramos

Never heard of him

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'm too white to play basketball.

----------


## Buster

> Never heard of him




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to killramos again.

- - - Updated - - -

Also I'm drunk

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to killramos again.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also I'm drunk



I've got Rep room. May I please take care of this on your behalf?
Consider it done. I'm her to support a fellow member.

*Or depending who you talk to, a circle jerk companion, or a fellow Mean Girl with tiny hands... Or whatever the fuck those faggots are claiming this week.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> 



That tree is pretty builder grade.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Mother Nature provided the best Xmas gift from anyone. Was wrapping presents last night at midnight and had the garage door wide open.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Mother Nature provided the best Xmas gift from anyone. Was wrapping presents last night at midnight and had the garage door wide open.



No shit, eh!!?
It was -23°C just after midnight Saturday morning and it hit 8°C somewhere around 18:00.

----------


## mr2mike

> Mother Nature provided the best Xmas gift from anyone. Was wrapping presents last night at midnight and had the garage door wide open.



Housecoat too.
Xmas came early for your neighbours.

----------


## Buster

> 



This setup is the most 
@89coupe
 thing imaginable.

----------


## killramos

Please, I don’t see a car wash anywhere

----------


## mr2mike

> This setup is the most 
> @89coupe
>  thing imaginable.



Not at the clubhouse?

----------


## Darkane

> Never heard of him



Plays guitar for Def Leppard

----------


## Buster

First of all, fuck Phil Collins.

Secondly... Fuck Phil Collins.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> First of all, fuck Phil Collins.
> 
> Secondly... Fuck Phil Collins.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Merry Christmas beyond!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I think I may have eaten too much...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Said you mom after my blue menu cheese stuffed smokie.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Merry Christmas guys. Enjoy the holidays and that nice weather.

Feels like temp of -31 where I am.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Said you mom after my blue menu cheese stuffed smokie.



LoL, I love this dig on me! 
I keep messing the name up but in the long run, I think I've finally figured out that I've never actually put one of those big juicy wieners in my mouth. Whatever the other PC brand of smokies is called, I've certainly gobbled many many times and will defend the quality of thoroughly. My only complaint with them is that the casing is a touch tough. I'll have to check the label the next time to hopefully see that they aren't full of MSG and/or whatever that edible silicate sand is.

I made 4 turkey breasts this Xmas (2 smoked and 2 roasted) and they turned out great despite several temperature control related obstacles. I think Mrs. PiM has some pics I'll upload tomorrow, but they turned out great! Fucking co-op South didn't actually have the lilydale titty-roasts I was after, so I wasn't able to make one for ES and deliver it unannounced for an opportunity to charm his wife, but hey - we can't have it all!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have a post Christmas surprise for mrstpim but that'll wait a few days. No poeeeking

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have a post Christmas surprise for mrstpim but that'll wait a few days. No poeeeking



She's not easily impressed, as the bar has been set high in the gifts/surprises category...

----------


## nismodrifter

Lol nice. Auto? Is it for her or is it "SURPRISE I BOUGHT A V12 FERRARI AND I'M TAKING YOUR GARAGE SPOT!"

----------


## mr2mike

Nice. Authentic, retro garage door.
Most would expect a different horse car behind that door.

Which golf membership did you go with?

----------

